# Engine ID needed



## edkedk (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm trying to identify the engine that is on a Sears tractor I purchased. The users manual identifies it only as a sears model #143-680032. The numbers stamped on the engine are: 143-680032 SER 0105E. It is a one cylinder, 16hp horizontal shaft engine. Any help appreciated.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Your 143.680032 is a Tecumseh engine. Tecumseh engine # OH160. Overhead Valve Horizontal 16 hp.


----------

